# Milestone2 CM10 Rom on D2G



## chanaka (Jul 17, 2012)

Is it possible to flash this rom on D2G?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1827801

Will it brick my D2G after flashing?


----------



## Morlok8k (Jul 13, 2012)

I personally wouldnt try it. I'm not big on roms, but more importaintly, there are probably some big incompatibilities mostly due to the differing radios. the M2 is GSM only right? so, if you use GSM with it or are WIFI only, then it might work?

idk, this is a little outside my range of d2g knowlege...

but something in the back of my mind tells me it wont work.


----------



## Dubbsy (Jul 30, 2012)

I don't think I want cm10 on this phone, at least yet. I'm already pushing it having a decent running cm9 on a device that shipped with froyo. Don't get me wrong if someone did the initial port and it had about the same amount of issues as cm9, I'd probably switch. But I'm not knowledable enough yet to know what all would need swapped in the rom to make the regions and basebands compatible.

I imagine the d2g would be a lot easier to do than the d2. But I'm not entirely sure what is involved with the regional changes.


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

First of all, Milestone 2 has a different modem. Then there's a different camera. Etc., etc.


----------



## Dubbsy (Jul 30, 2012)

That's what I meant about how I'm not knowledgable enough on what needs changed. I knew the region settings and radios were different. Didnt think the camera would be.


----------



## supergear (Jul 18, 2012)

chanaka said:


> Is it possible to flash this rom on D2G?
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1827801
> 
> Will it brick my D2G after flashing?


It will boot loop. You will have to suffer a stock reinstall and reroot etc

Sent from my SCH-I200 using RootzWiki


----------



## chanaka (Jul 17, 2012)

Ok guys 
I will stick to CM9 then


----------

